# MFA Directors - AFI, COLUMBIA, NYU, USC, UCLA, etc...



## Bandar Albuliwi (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thought I would start up a forum for the Directors out there who have been admitted into an MFA program this year.

I'll be attending AFI this fall as a Directing fellow and would love to stay in touch with you guys, watch your work, provide feedback, etc...

I feel I've made some great friends on this forum and would love to continue this  into our professional careers.

Best,

Bandar
bandaralbuliwi@hotmail.com


----------



## Allen Ho (May 1, 2008)

I say we should all add each other on facebook.

Add me people!

Allen Ho
aeho@uci.edu
or
alleneho@gmail.com


----------



## birdman78 (May 1, 2008)

> Allen Ho


there are many many Allen Ho's on facebook.


----------



## Brad Tucker (May 1, 2008)

I've been been accepted to USC, but waiting for some people to make up their mind (go elsewhere) so I can join you Bandar at AFI Directing off the Waitlist. (I am also waiting on Chapman Directing, but though I'll probably get it, will go elsewhere)

Bandar you're going to do quite well in this world, I'm sure. Hopefully we'll get to meet later this fall, you seem like a great guy, very passionate about film. You came from the theater side huh? How do you think you'd like to approach directing from your background? I'm curious because it is 180 degrees from my approach.

Anyway, You are all welcome to hit me up on facebook - Brad Tucker, Georgia Tech'08


----------



## carlosbusy (May 1, 2008)

Hey,
Great idea Bandar. I will have to create a Facebook profile...
Brad, maybe you are lucky, I was accepted on AFI directing but I think finally I will go to UCLA, so maybe you got your place, I hope.
We have to make a meeting there in LA, I'll be there on Agust.
See you!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

Brad,

Thanks for the kind words.  Hopefully it works in your favor and you end up at AFI.

Were you accepted into the production program at USC?  Most people (not me) would kill for a spot there.  What makes you want to go to AFI instead?

Coming from a theater background (Stanislavski's Method approach), I'll be the first to say that it is 90% casting.  Once you have casted the right people in the roles, everything else will work out.  

I usually let my actors experiment with the text and make it their own, and if they sway too far away from what I originally had in mind, I'll try and sway them back.  But I'm not the type of Director that wants everything to work out the way I originally had in mind.  If something else comes along that works better, I will go with it.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 1, 2008)

And for all for all of those in the LA area now, we should plan a get-together before we begin classes.


----------



## dude_dogg438 (May 1, 2008)

Staying in touch seems like a good idea...feel free to add me on facebook...

Mak Hossain
makhossain@hotmail.com

I'll be in the Los Angeles area for most of the summer, will probably head out to NYU in August. So yeah I'm down for a west coast get together.


----------



## carlosbusy (May 8, 2008)

Hey!
I have finally done my facebook account and I added some of you.
my e-mail is carlosbusy@gmail.com
I'll be in LA on 17th august, so If you plan a meeting after then, I'll be there.
I should take my final decision right now if I decide to go to AFI or to UCLA... Bandar, why was AFI your first option? I know it is my self who has to take the decision, but listening other's reasons helps me to listen my own instinct.
Thank you!


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 8, 2008)

I believe in their mission and the atmosphere over there is very creative and stimulates me as an artist.  

That's the main reason I chose AFI over NYU.


----------



## carlosbusy (May 9, 2008)

Thank you Bandar!
I will know soon my decision.
Anyway, I hope we will meet there in LA.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 9, 2008)

Carlos,

I will be in Barcelona in July.  Let me know if you would like to meet up over there.

If not, I will see you in LA!

Best,

Bandar


----------

